# Great grooming tools



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I was over on HavaneseTalk and found these suggestions for grooming. I cannot find the thread to thank the posters, so if any of you here posted these THANK YOU!!!

The first item is the #1 All Systems Dematting comb. It works wonders getting the mats out and then I can comb with the CC comb.

This is probably the best item since she stands still when she is in it. This cute little grooming table!http://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34919&stc=1&d=1299618806

i ordered it from Amazon and it was $60 some dollars. It is cheaper on another site, but they had a minimum order surcharge and it turned out to be the same so I used Amazon and ordered the comb and some Pure Paws products.

Just thought some of you would be interested.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks! We need to get a grooming table - I want to get Ceylon used to one before we actually need it! I love that that one is small, that is perfect!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

My boys are 10 and 18 lbs. Will my bigger hav fit on the table?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie is 10 pounds and she just fits. I doubt the 18# one would.

Here are some pictures of Lizzie on it. She was not cooperating too well.http://www.havaneseforum.com/attach...ent.php?attachmentid=34929&stc=1&d=1299686831


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> I was over on HavaneseTalk and found these suggestions for grooming. I cannot find the thread to thank the posters, so if any of you here posted these THANK YOU!!!
> 
> The first item is the #1 All Systems Dematting comb. It works wonders getting the mats out and then I can comb with the CC comb.
> 
> ...


 That looks like a neat set up. The picture looks like it sits on a table? and the other pictures looks like they are free standing? I was wondering if they can turn like a cake stand?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

looks great! I may get one of these.... Tillie has almost fallen off the counter several times.... sigh... at the very least I need a groomers loop!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

It does turn like a cake stand. I have put it on the counter (don't tell anyone I groom in the kitchen) but I also sit on the floor with her.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> It does turn like a cake stand. I have put it on the counter (don't tell anyone I groom in the kitchen) but I also sit on the floor with her.


 Thanks Lynn after seeing the neat grooming rounder I spent the whole day looking at grooming stuff my head hurts I love the one you got but I'm afraid it might get to small does it have a way to lock it so it does not turn?
I have also been trying to find a good dryer. It gets so hard to decide. I found one that mounts under a table or the wall . I also found some that you can get a regular dryer and put it on a stand. Some have just very low heat with lots of wind. Here is some things I found today


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay friends this is what I bought all on a budget Thanks Lizzies mom you got me thinking.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe the last picture?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

let me know how you like the dryer and the table clip!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> let me know how you like the dryer and the table clip!


 Okay, I have buyers remorse for buying the last photo it is a converted beach cart that I thought would be good for going to shows. I hope I don't feel like a bag ladyound:

And I plan on using the pink rounder for the shows too. I almost bought blue so it would not pop out so much but I love the Pink! I am glad you found it.!
The dryer was the hardest decision. It doesn't have a variable speed option at least not like the Chris Christensen Kool dry dog dryer. I think the Bear has 2 speeds. The cost was $99.00 with free shipping. I looked into buying a good Hair blow dryer with a kool setting but lots of flow at my beauty supply store and that was almost $200.00 . I am hoping the Bear is very low to no heat .
PS anything is better than what I was using


----------

